# Gravity Feed  - Stumps Smokers



## fatback joe (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had a few questions about how the gravity feed system works, so I thought I would post this link here (may be in the archives anyhow, I have not looked) to help explain the gravity feed idea that is used in the Stumps Smokers and others like it.

Going off the whole "picture is worth 1000 words" idea.   Don't mind answering questions, but felt that this showed better what I was trying to describe.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

Good post! I really liked that model smoker.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 17, 2007)

I can honestly say that I don't regret getting mine.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

For sure, if I could convince the Alice I'd try to find one.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 17, 2007)

Get one and get rid of the vertical you got and see how long before she notices.  LOL    Then stand by your guns when you tell her that it was the same one you always had.  LOL


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmmm


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Onteresting idea. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahhhh...Sweet!  Thanks, Joe. I have a new plan for my next smoker....grin.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 18, 2007)

If you get to building (or even if you don't) and have questions or need more details, just PM me.


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Tanks, Bud. it's an interesting concept. I guess the fact that no air is available at the top prevents a total flame-out in the loading column. brilliant!


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

That smoker is as close to "set it and forget it" as a smoker comes! Incredible how it worked. Maintained temp all day long. You could bake a cake in that smoker as if it were an oven. Now they just need a big window on the front so  you dont have to open the door to peek


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

"The Beast" has that. I just hope it'll take the heat and not shatter with 100 Lbs of ribs in it...


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 18, 2007)

If you hook a guru/stoker to it, then you don't really even have to tweek it, set the temp you want and move on...............just make sure you loaded the chute with charcoal, but a chute full (about 10lbs of rancher briquettes) will run around 18 hours at 250 degrees..........it is almost boring.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 18, 2007)

That would suck


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm gonna temp-proof it of course... 350 maybe for a hour or so, but as an engineer, I am aware of something called "cyclic stress"...wherein after X cycles, something lets go... ARRRGGHH


----------



## dionysus (Oct 18, 2007)

That's the coolest thing I've seen in a long time ...... but come on, an electric knife !!!!!


----------



## coz (Oct 19, 2007)

Having built a clone and used it for several months now these are great cookers.I havent used an assist yet(Stoker or Guru)but have had very consistent temps and have done many overnite cooks and its within 10 degrees of where I left it the nite before when I get up in the morning.One of the cloners ran his last winter in Canada at well below zero for for 16 or 18 + hours on 1 chute of lump.I am in the process of building another with some design changes and if it works like I hope I am going to build another mount them on a trailer to do a few comps.If you have some basic fabrication skills you can build one of these.For those who can afford to buy one they are a great cooker,as any thing thats well built you get what you pay for if you want a nice year round cooker these are great.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 19, 2007)

That is a cool lookin smoker. What does something like that cost?


----------



## coz (Oct 19, 2007)

I believe that they Start in the area of $1995.00 give or take a little.And then shipping.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.shopstumpssmokers.com/category-s/168.htm


The new ones come with the stoker built right in......that is part of the reason the costs went up with the new line they have out.  The don't make or sell the ones exactly like are shown in the video anymore.  Redesigned a few things, but the basic concept and functionality are still the same.


----------



## dp34 (Oct 23, 2007)

Coz' wonder if one of those units would work. After looking at some post pics it appears it would be easy to build and mount one on the side. What is the size of the shute tube. I think yours is 44" high width ?. What type of insulaion did you use?. 
Thanks Del


----------



## coz (Oct 23, 2007)

My Chute is 6"square 1/4"wall.The tube going into the cook chamber is 3"x5"also 1/4" wall.If I remember correct it is 44"tall.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

I rememeber that build you did a great job Coz. There's a thread somewhere isn't there?


----------



## coz (Oct 23, 2007)

This is the one Deb.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3847
  I am starting a new one with some different ideas incorporated into her.I have to get real happy with a design soon as I am building 2 units to put on a trailer to use next summer.And I would like to be able to use it by june.


----------

